# MKVI Rear setup Airlift or Dorbritz w/ RE5/UVA



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

With the issues with XL rears, what is the better option for ride/quality of components? Airlift performance rears or the Dorbritz d-cups with Re5 / UVA bags.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I am running modified D-cups and SS-5 rear bags, love the setup. I haven't seen one person run the Airlift rears without hacking the **** out of their LCA's or rubbing on them.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Orrrr you could get dorbritz new rear LCA's  

But I am running modded dcups with re5's and its pretty fantastic.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Orrrr you could get dorbritz new rear LCA's


 this. waiting on mine but should have done re5s and cups.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> this. waiting on mine but should have done re5s and cups.


 Eh, we all make mistakes :laugh::laugh: :heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Eh, we all make mistakes :laugh::laugh: :heart:


 so tired of the rubbing. car sounds like an old rickety piece of ****.


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

Saw the control arms, not too wild about altering that part from the factory


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

SilkyMitts said:


> Saw the control arms, not too wild about altering that part from the factory


 me either which is why mine rub. not into messing up the already thin flexible metal structure.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

air is so confusing! some people swear by switches, while some live by e-level... then there's the issue of these LCA's and rubbing. I figured before going into my purchase I'd figure out the proper way to make sure no rubbing in the rear happened (i drive an insane amount so no blown bags is best!!) I haphazardly assumed that the dorbitz LCA's would be perfect, but now reading about possible issues with messing with the existing factory ones just compounds the issues. Frustrating- everytime I think im ready to purchase I read some more and find out there's underlying issues with the setups i've almost bought...:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Bagriders, ECS, and 1552 have all got "full setups" but with the issues i've read, it almost seems wiser to purchase just the MGMT, then the fronts and rears separately.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

turbomonkeyexpress said:


> Bagriders, ECS, and 1552 have all got "full setups" but with the issues i've read, it almost seems wiser to purchase just the MGMT, then the fronts and rears separately.


 thats what im in the midst of doing right now... but then I always forget to add the price of rear shocks with the bags. One would assume (i think) that if purchasing new rear bags that shocks would go with it.. but i've been wrong thus far:facepalm:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> so tired of the rubbing. car sounds like an old rickety piece of ****.


  

and then your selling the car....:thumbdown:


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

I am a fan of the slam bags, but using the d cups was disappointing to me.... the one cup I installed was welded together lopsided and covered in Sharp edges! Make sure you go over them and deburr them well. I'm working on a completely adjustable rear setup for mkvs. I am using a tubular control arm made of chromoly, you could run re-7s if you really wanted. They should have a ton of camber adjustment in them too!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Running the airlift rears on my MKV for over a year now and have had ZERO rubbing issues even w/ the original kit (w/out their fix kit to fix rubbing issues) If you take your time and line everything up according to the directions you'll be fine. But yes you will have to trim/cut away at the LCA's to make it work properly. How much do those LCA's run new from the dealer out of curiousity?


----------

